# Rooted a .621 that was rooted before the update.



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know if this helps anyone else, but I've gained root (possibly temporary, haven't rebooted yet), after the .621 update. The Droid X was rooted before the .621 update.

I ran the MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4.zip root method from here http://205.196.120.1...oot_psouza4.zip

It gave me the # rooted prompt after the final reboot. I rebooted again and lost root.
I ran the MotorolaOneClickRoot again and this time I didn't reboot. I ran through and manually updated the Superuser.apk, su binary, and busybox. I also installed Voodoo OTA Root Keeper and ran the root backup with it. It seemed to run successfully.

I also ran chmod 4755 on the su binaries.

I ran Titanium Backup and it wanted to adjust the permissions on the su binary, so I let it. It looked like the owner went from 0:something to 0:0.

I'm about to reboot the phone and see if I keep root or if the OTA Root Keeper will give it back to me.

If this is old information or if it doesn't work for some people, I apologize.

The updated Superuser.apk and su binary came from here:
http://androidsu.com/superuser/

The updated busybox came from the busybox installer app from the marketplace.

EDIT: Yes, this time after rebooting I have full root access. Now, I need to go disable that automatic OTA updater crap.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

!
Fantastic.
No, I believe this is new news.

If you're comfortable with this...would you mind attempting an install of a .602 rom?
And taking note that you may have to SBF to unbrick.
If you have any doubts, please don't try it.


----------



## dr.g (Feb 17, 2012)

has n e one else confirmed this?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

It sounds like you were just able to temporarily root the system and restore the su which regained root access. There has been another report of someone else using z4root 1.3 and they were able to run temp. unroot, and then adb commands to restore su and binaries and chmod. I would assume it would be about a similar situation; it doesn't allow us to gain root however. You were restoring su and binaries that were pre-existing on the phone, so essentially you already had superuser permissions. I'm not too suprised, I'm sure the code internally for .621 is very, very similar to .605/.602 just updated the boot image for the SBF issues and patched the security holes people were using to actually obtain root access.

Still, it may be useful to someone who's a bit more of a dev than I am. I like poking around in the .621 files, but mostly its just so I can scratch my head confusedly as to WTH Moto/Verizon thought they were doing.

I quoted the other person had reported doing it with z4root on the pinned topic, if you'd like you can go see if that is the same method you used (besides the root exploit, of course). It sounds like it is temporarily able to gain root while using these programs. I've previously heard (and thought) about putting the files on the SDCard and then using the temp root to allow one to merge and install in to system, but that's been shot down.

Link to main .621 thread:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19318-important-information-regarding-621-system-update/

I quoted the guy off androidforums, I believe there is a link there to the OP for the person who was able to use z4root.


----------



## ShawnDx (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanx for sharing your experience Quarky. I&#39;m attempting to follow your steps and have a few questions if you don't mind. I have same problem that you had as my Droid X was rooted before the .621 update as well. I compounded the problem by attempting to SBF back to 602 multiple times making my phone inoperable. Unfortunately that's when I started researching the forums and discovered what .I had done when I updated. Fortunately for me it wasn't long before I found Goose's thread that contained the 621 SBF so at least my phone was operational again just NO ROOT!

I have BusyBox, SuperUser and Voodoo OTA Root Keeper installed. Also the SuperUser.apk as well as the su binary on SD card. So I downloaded the MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4.zip root method from link in your OP You say in OP "It gave me the # rooted prompt after the final reboot. I rebooted again and lost root" Where did you see that # prompt?

Also you say "I ran the MotorolaOneClickRoot again and this time I didn't reboot. The OneClickRoot reboots after running steps 1 and 2. 
Running exploit step 1 of 3 (setting up symlink)... done!
Running exploit step 2 of 3 (modifying local.prop)... done!
Running exploit step 3 of 3 (adding su, busybox, and superuser.apk)... done!
After which step did you stop it from rebooting? How did you stop it from rebooting?

Initially I closed the OneClickRoot after step 2 and when that didn't work I tried the same after just step 1. I also let it run all 3 steps thinking maybe you just rebooted manually at the end so I checked via Terminal Emulator after step 3 and still had $ prompt and got permission denied when ran su command. Also tried with same results from PC using ADB.

Also I'm not sure what you mean when you say "I ran through and manually updated the Superuser.apk, su binary, and busybox"

Any answers or insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanx again for sharing your experience and I look forward to your reply.


----------



## blkprinc46 (Apr 12, 2013)

Can any of you send me a copy of the motorolaoneclickroot.zip. I can't find it anywhere and I have an droidx I want to experiment with. I definitely don't wnat to be playing with my Galaxy SIII

Thank you
[email protected]


----------

